# Cringe Worthy. Kamala Harris is Way Way out of her League.



## thirteenknots (Mar 11, 2022)

Kamala Harris fields questions on Ukraine civilian attacks in Romania - YouTube 

I couldn't watch it in entirety, maybe you can.


----------



## Poconos (Mar 23, 2022)

strong powerful woman 'n stuff


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2022)

Poconos said:


> strong powerful woman 'n stuff


A woman? So you're a biologists?


----------

